# Freud FT3000 collet?



## ezatt (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone yet fidled with the collet and nut of the Freud FT3000 and FT2000?

I have the FT2000 and was just wondering whether I can utilize the existing collets with the new FT3000 version. It seems better suited for table use without extra accessories. Currently I have only one router (working) and removing it from the table is quite pita... I'd like to be able to use the collets (metric is default here) as my bits & collets are a mix of 1/2" 3/8" 1/4" 6mm 8mm & 12mm.
Or am I better of getting a new ft2000?

-E


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

E,

The collets and collet nuts are interchangeable between the FT2000, FT2200, FT3000 and FT1700 routers.


----------



## ezatt (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, 
I haven't been able to put my hands on the FT3000 yet so I couldn't confirm it myself - and the salespeople didn't have a clue...

So the eliminator chuck for the DW625 should fit it also?

-E


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

E, if it fits your FT2000; and the collets and nuts are interchangeable then it should work fine.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

E,

I think Mike is correct but can't say for sure that it will fit. I do know that the end of the motor shaft that receives the collet is identical between the router models.


----------

